# pamassassin --lint failed

## rek2

***WARNING***: spamassassin --lint failed.

Rolling configuration files back, not restarting SpamAssassin.

Rollback command is:  mv -f /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf /etc/mail/spamassassin/RulesDuJour/99_FVGT_Tripwire.cf.2; mv -f /etc/mail/spamassassin/RulesDuJour/tripwire.cf.20080319-1746 /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf;

Lint output: [21408] warn: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": ok_languages zh da en fi fr he it ja ko pt es sv

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/strict.dtd">

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <!-- <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd"> -->

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <HTML>

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <HEAD>

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="0.1">

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <META HTTP-EQUIV="Pragma" CONTENT="no-cache">

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <META HTTP-EQUIV="Expires" CONTENT="-1">

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <TITLE></TITLE>

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": </HEAD>

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": <BODY><P></BODY>

[21408] warn: config: failed to parse line, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf": </HTML>

[21408] warn: lint: 12 issues detected, please rerun with debug enabled for more information

----------

## magic919

I take it this is a question....

Just run rulesdujour again.  Looks like the site for downloading tripwire set was having problems.

----------

## rek2

hmm ok I'll try that but this is from a crontab, I get this same error once every hour..  :Sad: 

----------

## magic919

Then don't run it every hour.  It's rules du jour, not rules du hour after all.

----------

## rek2

true.. but that will not fix my problem.. right?

I just want to make sure there is nothing wrong in my configs.

thanks for the help btw.

----------

## magic919

Here's what happens.  RDJ is using wget or similar to pull the rules from web servers.  Sometimes the web servers don't fulfill the request correctly and you get HTML type response.  SA can't use this and --lint fails.  Then it rolls back the duff rule for the last working one.

Unless you have control over where it pulls the rules from you really can't do any fixing.  You could drop out that particular rule of course.  But I'd seriously drop the frequency.  If everyone did that their server might cope better...  Except spammers probably bash it too!

----------

## rek2

I deleted 

/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

and

/etc/mail/spamassassin/RulesDuJour/99_FVGT_Tripwire.cf.2

and

/etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

and looks like is still doing it..

when I do only the simple manual command I get:

spamassassin --lint

[11721] warn: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping, in "/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf": ok_languages zh da en fi fr he it ja ko pt es sv

----------

## magic919

I gave up on SA years ago but RDJ can't have changed much.  Removing your copies of the rules will not help.  You need to de-configure them in RDJ.  It used to be s simple Perl script and the config was in the script.  By now there may be a simple con fig file separately.  Something like rulesets = is what you'd be looking for.

Run your --lint with -D to get more verbose output.  For your final error Id guess you have moved ona few versions and that your configs are not truly up to date.  You should be loading a plugin for those languages is what it is saying.  I'm sure Google would help.

----------

## rek2

" I gave up on SA years ago "

What are you using now?

----------

## magic919

Apart from some RBLs and Postfix config I combat spam with DSPAM these days.

----------

## steveb

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Apart from some RBLs and Postfix config I combat spam with DSPAM these days.

 Me too. SpamAssassin is fine and dandy but DSPAM suits better my needs.

// Steve

----------

